

Soaring housing costs forces talent to flee Silicon Valley - jorawebdev
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102697372#comment-2041627771

======
gamechangr
This was posted yesterday with like 80 comments, search for it.

On the other post I posted in response to this article:

I think that maybe more accurate for entry level developers. Housing is an
issue to work around for sure.

Seattle - Yes (but also quite expense)

Austin - Yes to a less degree

Portland - Maybe.

All of these are great cities with plenty of dev jobs. You really need a
strong CS program to build around if you want think about not moving to
Silicon Valley. University of Washington totally fits that bill, as does
University of Texas- Austin, but I would have to guess that Portland has a
good local university (but I'm not familiar with it from afar like the others)

~~~
notduncansmith
Link for the lazy:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9589706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9589706)
(posted yesterday)

------
nomel
The standard of living is so low here, it blows my mind. Top end engineer?
House from the 60's, which people consider "nice".

------
jorawebdev
would be good to know the age demographics

